# info about pietro beretta gardone v.t. cal. 7,65



## freiheit59 (Sep 22, 2011)

I have a pistol - pietro beretta gardone v.t. cal. 7,65 - serial no- 326505
I would like to know when manufactured and witch bullet size should i use-
7 mm or 7,65 or what?
thank you in advance


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

.32 auto


----------

